# Subversive rekursives Ignore



## Professor Chaos (28. Feb 2009)

Hi,

ich nutze innerhalb von Eclipse das Tool Subversive.
Ich möchte ein bestimmtes Muster (z.B. *.txt) in allen Unterordnern eines Ordners meiner Wahl ignorieren.
Kann man das mit Subversive umsetzen? Falls ja: wie?

Beispiel:
Nehmen wir an, ich besitze einen Ordner A, der die Unterordner A1 bis An besitzt.
In den Ordnern A1 bis An soll "*.txt" ignoriert werden. Und dies möchte ich selbstverständlich mit *einem* Befehl erreichen, statt dies in allen n Ordnern anzugeben.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2009)

Bei add to svn ignore kannst du doch ein pattern angeben. (auch wenn ich das noch nie rekursiv versucht habe)


----------



## mvitz (1. Mrz 2009)

Vermutlich sähe dass Pattern (wie Wildcard schon erwähnte) folgendermaßen aus:

A/**/*.txt


----------

